Ask HN: Which role in startups do the least actual work? - dizzydes
======
arkitaip
Whichever tech people understand the least and or are afraid of.

------
aeesop
hr

~~~
prostoalex
A family member works in HR and between interviewing, hiring, terminations,
review cycle, various visa issues (H1 transfers, H1 applications, L1
intracompany transfers, O1 applications, J1 processing if you do internships),
benefits management, OSHA compliance, training, compliance with various other
regulations and payroll things tend to get fairly busy.

Maybe less so at startup level, but things ramp up once the company hits 50
people or so.

Most of the work is also face-to-face meetings or phone conference calls which
take up time even if your personal contribution to them is minimal.

